# sun 7th terrigal



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

I will be heading out from terrigal haven on sunday morning launch 6.30 as long as the weather is as-predicted. 
Early post I know but I'll be offline on my trout trip to Tumut until saturday arvo.


----------



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

hey Colzinho,
As usual I'm not available for the weekend but I'm good for Monday if your keen.


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

Steve, what are you thinking. Im free tomorrow morning.

PS didn't get out from terrigal today but looks nice out there if the conditions stay like this.


----------

